# 2015 Grand Finale/MWGS Finals @ NORCAR 4/24-4/26



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

We will be running all weekend to determine the MWGS series Champs and also crown the Grand Finale Champs!

The MWGS Finals will be run during the Grand Finale format. Some guys will be doing a lot of wrenching and racing running both events!

4/24 (Friday) practice from 4pm-10pm
4/25 (Saturday) doors open 8am, practice till noon, first follows driver's meeting (3 quals for the Grand Finale and 3 mains for the MWGS finals will be run)
4/26 (Sunday) doors open 8am, practice till 9am, then last qual for Grand Finale and mains along with the last 2 mains for MWGS finals

Classes for the Grand Finale are:

1/12 17.5
TC 17.5
WGT 13.5
USGT
VTA
F1
1/12 spec
novice

Entry fees:
30 first class
20 second class
10 third class
5 for novice

NORCAR members 5 off first entry

We will have plaques for 1-3 in the A-Mains
TQ awards
Awards for the novice drivers
Door prizes
50/50 raffle

I have a few more details to iron out, but I'll have more info posted later today.

All new info will go on this first post!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

This is what we'll be playing on...


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Great racing this last weekend. Thanks to everyone at The Gate, Mike Wise, our special guest announcer Chris Goetz, And the racers who came to the race. Once again thanks for your support.

chuck


----------



## S.Stewart (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks to all the NORCAR Crew for the hard work. You guys run a great facility and an excellent program. We always have fun racing at The Gate and that's what keeps me coming back. The layout was super fun too and I gotta say I really like the use of Dots and the "carousel" section. 

Thanks also to Mike Wise for putting together the series. I wholeheartedly appreciate the time, effort, and expense it must take execute. Loved the format, especially the Reedy style final. Lots of fun racing. Count me in for next season. :thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

MWGS and NORCAR Grand Finale Results:


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

This past weekend NORCAR at the Gate was the host track for the Mid-West Grand Slam Series, as well as the NORCAR Grand Finale. 2 Great races, in one weekend! In the Mid-West Grand Slam Series, (MWGS), Chris Vogan won 2 of the 4 classes, Usgt, and 17.5 TC, as well as Brad Mergy winning 1/12th 17.5 and Mike Mcbride winning VTA. 

The series is constructed from 3 Previous State Championship Races, Ohio, Michigan, and Indiana. Points are totaled from those 3 races, and then the top 5 drivers in 4 classes are invited to the Grand Slam Championships for the finals. 

The finals consist of 5 rounds of heads up; go on the tone, racing between each class 5 best points finishers from the State finals. After the first 3 rounds on Saturday, not one of the 4 Classes, (USGT, TC 17.5, 1/12 17.5, VTA) had a champion yet. It took till Sunday in rounds 4 and 5, before we knew who are Champions would be. With 2 of the 4 classes, needing the 5th and final round to decide who goes home with the hardware. 

Racers also had a chance to enter into the NORCAR Grand Finale race that was the standard 4 qualifiers, and a main format. Chris Vogan was able to TQ, 3 more classes, VTA, USGT, and 17.5 TC, and finish with two seconds and third from that as well! Mike Mcbride was able to also bring home some extra hardware with podium spots in USGT,VTA, and 1/12th 17.5. Brad Mergy was able to win the Grand Finale 1/12th 17.5 race as well, for his double championship this weekend. 

Thanks to the series sponsors, Serpent USA, Team Associated, Franchise Racing Products, Pro One RC, Hobbico, BSR Racing Tires, Rockstar Paint, Sweep Racing, Gravity RC


----------

